# New Sinn: EZM 10



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

The watch has not been officially presented by Sinn yet, but a german online retailer already has a first pic on his website (click on the pic to enlarge):

+ + + Point - Of - Time + + + Spezialuhren von SINN + + +

Not sure yet whether I really like it (I guess I'll have to wait for better pics...), but the specs sound quite interesting (taken from the retailer's website):

- SZ01 movement with central stop minute hand
- 24h subdial
- DIAPAL technology
- AR technology
- Resistant to extreme temperatures (-45 degrees C - +80 degrees C)
- Low pressure resistant
- Case made of tegimented titanium (!)
- PVD chrono pushers
- Sapphire bezel insert (!)
- Size: 44 mm without crown, 46.5 mm with crown
- 5 year warranty

Prizes:
Euro 3'950.- on leather strap
Euro 4'170.- on silicone strap
Euro 4'250.- on bracelet

Availability:
November 2011 (only available on leather strap in the beginning)

The official announcement on the Sinn website should be within the next couple of days.
I can't wait for more pics!!

Cheers,

Beedoo


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

I like it. It is nice to see them come out with something a little different.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

I like her too...but it's not cheap...


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Not sure what to think about it yet, either. But do notice a slight resemblance to Damasko's 87 in the dial. Anyway, the SZ01 is here, at last.


----------



## Willows (Mar 25, 2006)

Very interesting looking watch. I can't wait to see more specs of the SZ01 movement. So far, I really like it!


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Interesting, break from their norm - like to see it on bracelet


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

Be interesting to see more pics once it's out......that's quite a price they want for it.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm with you Beedoo, that is not one that grabs me at first look..... esp. for that much money! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Phew, that's a lot to take in...

I think the price is commensurate with a heavily-modified movement, sapphire bezel, tegimented titanium, DIAPAL and so on. It is high though for Sinn - but I suppose it is in some way the new flagship; hopefully the movement may trickle down into something a little less expensive though. Be very interested to see what they've done - I was reading a thread the other day talking about this movement in 2004, so am very keen to find out more.


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks great to me, and I agree that the price seems fair for what you get. True, I would've loved to have seen this movement pop up in a U1000 case (hey, I like divers, and who knows, it might yet), but this still looks like one tough hombre. I am curious, though, as to why they didn't flip the crown and pushers to the other side of the case like they do with their other EZM chronos, but I'm sure they have their reasons.

Regards,
Adam

PS - So, if this is EZM 10, what happened to numbers 8 and 9?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Love the pushers!
But - 4000 Euro = 5500 USD 

That is Omega Speedmaster territory.


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

Now that i've had a chance to look closer at that pic.....i don't think the 46.5mm is including the crown....the case itself extends wider than bezel at 9 to 3 so that is case width minus crown. 12-6 there is no case beyond bezel so the 44mm is actual bezel diameter. :think:


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

46.5 can be the 9 - 3 incl cown, if 44 is without the crown.

Why not?

It is a large watch, but should be nicely wearable. 

Not sure which one is a better buy, this one or the U-1000.

I am not sure about the material.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

An EZM with the crown at 3 o'clock?!? I'm appalled. Other than that it looks like a pretty cool watch. Don't see it ever bubbling up to the top of my list though.


----------



## TrickTock (Mar 3, 2010)

"Tegimented Titanium" must be Boronized Titanium. It's similar to the kolsterising process, but uses boron diffusion instead of carbon diffusion. It is 2500+ vickers. Much harder than kolsterised 316L (1200 vickers). Bodycote offers boronizing, as do many other vendors. I was wondering if Sinn would ever do this.

Nice!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

enkidu said:


> An EZM with the crown at 3 o'clock?!? I'm appalled. Other than that it looks like a pretty cool watch. Don't see it ever bubbling up to the top of my list though.


I like it but it's really more of a pilots chrono than a traditional Sinn mission timer. It's even more obvious when you consider the items pictured with the EZM10...an aeronautical chart and a navigation "whiz wheel".


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

I think it's cool that they put the model number on the watch. That's new for Sinn. I like the direction they're going in...


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

Why not? Look at the picture. Like I mentioned there is no case material beyond diameter of bezel in the 12-6 direction....therefore, from the published dimensions, the bezel is 44mm in diameter. In the 9-3 direction the case clearly does extend beyond bezel therefore it is > than 44mm and judging by image about a mm wider each side & therefore 46.5mm sounds right. This alone pretty much proves it. Also, the crown is too large/tall for it to be included in the 46.5 number, just as far as relative scale goes & a 2.5mm tall crown would be miniscule. I suspect including crown it is in the 50mm+ range 9-3.


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope the recent court ruling over ETA ebauche supply (the movement in the EZM10 and the new centre minute Damasko is a 7750) won't affect Sinn after the not inconsiderable work they must have done with the SZ-01..

Court Says Swatch Can Cut Supply To Competing Watchmakers: What Does It Mean? - Watches Worth Knowing About - HODINKEE


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, i like it. It would be great next to my other Sinn. Kind of mix of a EZM1, a 156 and a U1000.

I don't know how to get all the money, but i will find a way.

The U1000 was quite heavy to wear but this one in titanium should be ok.


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen (Feb 10, 2006)

TrickTock said:


> "Tegimented Titanium" must be Boronized Titanium. It's similar to the kolsterising process, but uses boron diffusion instead of carbon diffusion. It is 2500+ vickers. Much harder than kolsterised 316L (1200 vickers). Bodycote offers boronizing, as do many other vendors. I was wondering if Sinn would ever do this.
> 
> Nice!


I agree, very nice indeed. :-!

Except for the price, this watch addresses all the things that I missed on the 757.
Hardened titanium case,
Lighter weight,
Running seconds,
Central chronograph minutes
24 hr indication

I guess, asking for an UTC module really would have been too much.

While Mr. Schmidt continues to follow the path of technical innovation, all these goodies come at a price.

_EZM_ a.k.a. _"Einsatzzeitmesser"_ (Mission Timer), I guess the only air forces that could spring the money to issue this EZM to their boys would be the Kuwaiti, Saudi, or some other oil rich air force.

Us other mortals will have to reach into our pockets deeper than ever.


----------



## Top Cat (Oct 5, 2009)

That is a very impressive watch. Innovative both in design and technology.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Kurt Koerfgen said:


> _EZM_ a.k.a. _"Einsatzzeitmesser"_ (Mission Timer), I guess the only air forces that could spring the money to issue this EZM to their boys would be the Kuwaiti, Saudi, or some other oil rich air force.


Norwegian Airforce too.

Anybody has any pics of the movement?

Personally, I would have been very happu if it (andthe bracelet) was made from Tegimented S/steel. Maybe it would have made the watch quite a bit more "wallet friendly".


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Dunno Janne, probably about the same though I'd have thought; the sapphire bezel inlay, DIAPAL plus the movement work probably accounts for most, although all new process' need tooling/equipment I guess.

I too wonder at what they've done to the movement, that'll be interesting to see.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Today, my wife and I had a simple lunch at our local Cafe (Paperman's). She asked me what "really" I do in WUS? So I gave her an example of this Thread. I explaind about the new case tech, the ther tech, and the Lemania style modification of the movement.
She knows I am in the process of deciding the next watch buy, and she asked " So, it sounds to me like you want to buy it?" 

So.
There we have it. Wife/Governmen accepts and approves! I will see what Father X-mas brings!

(I have contemplated an Omega Speedmaster Moon watch, or a Rolex Daytona.)

Somehow, I have a feeling that Sinn have moved "up" a step in the watchmaking business with this watch!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

when I first saw the photo, I thought immediately of the IWC aquatimer, with that large flat bezel.
I'm glad to see a new direction being taken, it's an interesting watch design.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

(Edit: I just noticed one negative design partimho.. The lugs are not drilled all the way through.)

I hope the Seconds hand and the 6 subdial are Bright Red. I am a sucker for Bright Red....


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

Janne said:


> (Edit: I just noticed one negative design partimho.. The lugs are not drilled all the way through.)
> 
> I hope the Seconds hand and the 6 subdial are Bright Red. I am a sucker for Bright Red....


Unless this image needs some extreme color correcting, it looks to me as though the highlights on the EZM 10 are orange, not red. Also, I agree that drilled lugs would've been a nice touch.

Regards,
Adam

PS - I still like my EZMs with the crown and pushers on the other side of the case.

PPS - Again, if this is number 10, then what happened to EZM 8 and EZM 9?


----------



## Kaiser J (Aug 15, 2011)

A handsome watch - thanks for posting. But I'm more interested in hearing about the other end of Sinn's lineup and what will succeed the 656...

ETA: Looks like there is some info on that front as well... A good day to be a Sinn fan!


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen (Feb 10, 2006)

craniotes said:


> Unless this image needs some extreme color correcting, it looks to me as though the highlights on the EZM 10 are orange, not red.


I have seen this "limited edition" strap (as per Sinn) in the Frankfurt showroom before and the stitching is in fact orange.

This suggests the colours on the picture are not off and the highlights on the EZM 10 are indeed orange.


----------



## Kaiser J (Aug 15, 2011)

craniotes said:


> Again, if this is number 10, then what happened to EZM 8 and EZM 9?


Isn't the seldom seen U200 the EZM 8? No idea on the EZM 9 though...


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

David Woo said:


> when I first saw the photo, I thought immediately of the IWC aquatimer, with that large flat bezel.
> I'm glad to see a new direction being taken, it's an interesting watch design.


My first thought precisely. Very similar to the IWC bezel. Curious though...did anyone else notice the numbering on the bezel is backwards (5, 10, 15...to the left)?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

flyingpicasso said:


> My first thought precisely. Very similar to the IWC bezel. Curious though...did anyone else notice the numbering on the bezel is backwards (5, 10, 15...to the left)?


Countdown bezel?


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

yes, Sinn provides a number of models with the countdown bezel, and it is an option for other models, too. Just another example of tool watch dna.


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

Kaiser J said:


> No idea on the EZM 9 though...


Maybe the Ti version is EZM 10, and SS version is EZM 9?

No, that makes no sense at all...


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I like it a lot! Packed full of technology and looks very purposeful. If I didn't already purchase two Bremont Supermarines this past week, I'd be pretty set on this as a next acquisition but I'm going to wait and see how the pricing for this pans out for Watchbuys customers. Such a cool watch.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

You are right...the U200 is the EZM 8...but I see it every day...on my wife's wrist...;-)


----------



## ElGreco (Jul 9, 2011)

Its now listed on the Sinn Website:

Sinn Uhren: Modellreihe EZM 10

*Model:* EZM 10 (950.010)Price

Price including leather strap
3950,00 €

Price including silicone strap
4170,00 €

Price including solid bracelet
4250,00 €

Surcharge Sapphire crystal glass back
100,00 €

Its a bargain!

Cheers


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Orange coloured details. Pity. Would look much more readable in bright red.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Janne said:


> Orange coloured details. Pity. Would look much more readable in bright red.


If it were only red, I'd really consider one. But orange, no way.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Lencoth said:


> If it were only red, I'd really consider one. But orange, no way.


Same here. I did not want to be the first one to break the bad news.

Not sure why Sinn chose Orange. Red is more visible. And Red would go very well with the Black pushers!


----------



## ElGreco (Jul 9, 2011)

They state why they chose orange in the technical description:

"... Orange lights visible even in daylight indicate the functions of the chronograph. This makes it possible to read off stopped times even in the dark or in ultraviolet light, which is often used in cockpits. To ensure optimal functionality..."


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Sinn explains the choice of orange like that: apparently, they often use "black light" (i.e. low-radiation UV-light) in airplane cockpits (to improve night vision). And as the orange day-glow colour shines especially bright under UV-light, this improves the chronograph readability under "cockpit light conditions"...

As I'm no pilot, I don't care much about that. But as an old Doxa fan, I sure have no problem with orange...! :-d

Cheers, 

Beedoo


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Interesting info. 
I will get it when I become a Pilot!


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Janne said:


> Interesting info.
> I will get it when I become a Pilot!


Nice one. Alternatively, I'll wait till the non-pilot version comes out in red with a non-slanted date.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Lencoth said:


> Nice one. Alternatively, I'll wait till the non-pilot version comes out in red with a non-slanted date.


Considering how many watches ave the date at 5 position, it is quite weard that ETA does not have the option with a different Date wheel. 
I think that ETA must do "special" Date wheels if requested.

Look on the EZM3. Black background and red numbers. Special order?


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

I like it...but it reminds me a lot of my 156...nevertheless, it's definitely on the list of possible purchases for 2012..I'm sure we'll see the first on the sales forum in 4-5 month..;-))


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

I *think* I like it. It's a small point, but I wish they'd gift it with some other nomenclature. In my mind, the EZM watches are left-sided and made for easy operation of the pushers. Flush pushers might be a bit dodgy. We'll see, I guess. Orange does make sense for the cockpit, though. I don't know about black lighting or anything, but back in the day my in-flight flashlights were all fitted with red filters.


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen (Feb 10, 2006)

clonetrooper said:


> I like it...but it reminds me a lot of my 156...nevertheless, it's definitely on the list of possible purchases for 2012..I'm sure we'll see the first on the sales forum in 4-5 month..;-))


Good luck; considering that as per Sinn deliveries aren't expected to start till December that may be just a wee bit optimistic...

The tegimented bracelet won't be out till Match 2012.


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm guessing the nomenclature comes from the EZM-1 - so the next oil-filled dive watch might be an EZM-20.

The movement is most likely shared with the Damasko DC86 - it just seems improbable that two firms with historic links (Damasko used to make cases for Sinn) would develop identical technology and layout and launch them so close to each other. I'd still have liked to see a version with the pushers and crown on the left. Perhaps that will come in due course.

Wonder if the sapphire bezel will have lumed markers, like the old Omega Seamaster SM300?

Pricey compared to used Lemania 5100s, but probably not far what a new Tutima Air Force Chronograph sells for. Makes recent sales prices of unused Sinn EZM-1 LEs look good value!


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

On the Sinn site, the lumeshot indicates that the bezel numbers are lumed.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Agree...but EZM1 prices are quite high...I think right now there is one on ebay for 4400$...As much as I want one, but I would rather spend some more money and get the EZM10..


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

grinhu said:


> On the Sinn site, the lumeshot indicates that the bezel numbers are lumed.


Congratulations on your watch collection, most impressive.


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks, and it would be really nice with another one... ;-)


----------



## V10k (Oct 18, 2008)

At the risk of being flamed for asking a dumb question, why haven't Sinn continued with the movement they employed for the 142 STII that also incorporates a central minute hand?


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

The central minute and second chrono hands are a characteristic of the Lemania 5100. Several years ago, ETA stopped making the movements and the supply dried up. I think Fortis, Sinn, and Tutima were the last manufacturers who still used it. The brouhaha over that discontinuation lingers until today. You might be able to find some NOS models with the 5100 in them but it'll cost you a pretty penny. Great movement, though. My EZM1 would be the last watch I would ever let go. I'd sell my car first!


----------



## V10k (Oct 18, 2008)

enkidu said:


> The central minute and second chrono hands are a characteristic of the Lemania 5100. Several years ago, ETA stopped making the movements and the supply dried up.


Yes, I know, but the 142 STII is a current model and uses the same central minute and second chrono hands (only difference being a dial for the date instead of a wheel).



> I think Fortis, Sinn, and Tutima were the last manufacturers who still used it. The brouhaha over that discontinuation lingers until today. You might be able to find some NOS models with the 5100 in them but it'll cost you a pretty penny.


Tutima still use Lemania 5100 movements in the Military Chrono and the stripped down Commando, which I also happen to own.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

V10k said:


> Yes, I know, but the 142 STII is a current model and uses the same central minute and second chrono hands (only difference being a dial for the date instead of a wheel).


The 142 STII uses a Dubois-Dépraz 2070 module on top of an ETA 2892-A2 (so not a modified 7750 as the new EZM1) and is still available.


----------



## V10k (Oct 18, 2008)

Lencoth said:


> The 142 STII uses a Dubois-Dépraz 2070 module on top of an ETA 2892-A2 (so not a modified 7750 as the new EZM1) and is still available.


OK, but my question is why would Sinn use a modified 7750 with the EZM 10 and not the Dubois-Dépraz 2070 module on top of an ETA 2892-A2?

Also, does this mean they may in future make a 142 STIII using a modified 7750


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen (Feb 10, 2006)

V10k said:


> OK, but my question is why would Sinn use a modified 7750 with the EZM 10 and not the Dubois-Dépraz 2070 module on top of an ETA 2892-A2?
> 
> Also, does this mean they may in future make a 142 STIII using a modified 7750


I don't believe the 142 S II was that popular and may even be discontinued, as it annotated on the current price list with "last pieces".
While the 142 St II gave the buyer a watch with central chronograph minute counter, the way this watch displayed the date was somewhat awkward and took a real close look at the sub-dial.

The movement was introduced while Sinn was already working on the SZ01 and suggests that Sinn needed a movement to replace the discontinued Lemania 5100 before the SZ01 was ready to go into larger scale production.

Whether the SZ01 will ever find its way into the 142 St is anybody's guess, but I am sceptical (although ready to be convinced otherwise).


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

There must be a valid reason why the Lemania movement was phazed out. Expense of assembly, quality/reliability issues or something.

But yes, a Central Second is a very attractive feature!

As Sinn has solved this "problem" undoubtly in an elegant and cost effective way, maybe ETA will follow?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

A quick search told me an interesting thing: The ETA 7750 series has one fault, it cannot withstand higher G's, as the chronograph second hand stops.

If this is true, how has manufacturers like Bremont solved the problem?

Sinn, Tutima and Fortis needed this movement for their Military grade chronos, so they used this movement for much longer than the other manufacturers.


----------



## city-dweller (Jun 3, 2008)

grinhu said:


> On the Sinn site, the lumeshot indicates that the bezel numbers are lumed.


well, this should only be expected nowadays if the watch has a sapphire bezel insert
[see the watch specs shown on the Sinn site;
it is listed under Special Characteristics (Besonderheiten):
Captive pilot's bezel with minute ratcheting and sapphire glass insert 
(Unverlierbarer Fliegerdrehring mit Saphirkristallglaseinlage)]

this is one more nice feature of this interesting watch.
but the price is very ambitious, though...


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Janne said:


> A quick search told me an interesting thing: The ETA 7750 series has one fault, it cannot withstand higher G's, as the chronograph second hand stops. If this is true, how has manufacturers like Bremont solved the problem?


First of all, I know nothing about this really. But I looked around and found the following info:

1. G-forces in ejection seats (from wikipedia):

The pilot typically experiences an acceleration of about 12-14 g (117-137 m/s²). Western seats usually impose lighter loads on the pilots; 1960s-70s era Soviet technology often goes up to 20-22 g_.

_2. A quote from a crash test with 2 Sinns, the 900 and 756 (both ETA/Valjoux 7750): Sinn Uhren: DEKRA

The watches withstood 81 g at a speed of 64 km/h.

This leads me to the conclusion that 7750's don't too badly re. high-g's and also made me wonder what is really that special about Bremont. 
Better informed opinions welcome.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the correection guys! The amount of knowledge in this forum floors me daily.

Don't have access to test results, but the general reputation is that the Lemania 5100 is very shock resistant. But whether that reputation is deserved or not is hard for me to say. I do know that the German military seems to have ben extraordinarily attached to the movement.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Janne said:


> A quick search told me an interesting thing: The ETA 7750 series has one fault, it cannot withstand higher G's, as the chronograph second hand stops.
> 
> If this is true, how has manufacturers like Bremont solved the problem?
> 
> Sinn, Tutima and Fortis needed this movement for their Military grade chronos, so they used this movement for much longer than the other manufacturers.


IIRC Bremont initially worked with Martin-Baker on a 7750-based watch, and found that chronos were more likely to fair poorly in scenarios involving lots of g. I don't think I read this anywhere, but was told so by Nick. For what it's worth...


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

When Lemania was acquired by Swatch Group in 1999 it was determined the simplistic design of the 5100 no longer fit in with the manufacturer's product line and philosophy. The tooling for the movement, virtually untouched since the 5100's introduction in 1977, had reached the point of complete obsolescence and was in dire need of replacement. The needed investment couldn't be justified by the caliber's limited sales to its main customers: Fortis, Sinn, and Tutima. The last of the 5100's were supplied to Sinn and Tutima to fulfill government contracts to supply watches to the German military (the Tutima Military Chrono has been the official watch of the German AF since 1985). Once those contracts expired the 5100 was formally discontinued. I believe during this short period Tutima hoarded a large number of 5100's that are now showing up in their Military Chrono. Some speculate the 250 Lemania 5100's Sinn used in their EZM1 LE were sourced from Tutima.


----------



## meislergeisler (Dec 1, 2009)

A bit late, but just found this thread now...

Anyway, it's a great watch for sure, but personally I don't like the high-gloss bezel at all. Too much Aquatimer about it IMHO. Not sure what the intention is there. Price is absolutely OK for what you get from such a small manufacturer. 

And - as has been mentioned before - aren't the pushers on the left side of the case?

Well, well, will give it some time and I guess in a few days I'll love it ;-)

meislergeisler


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

This thing is awesome! My poor Pan Europ's a goner now.


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Found a link to some real world pics in the german Sinn forum:

Info EZM 10 - Fa. SINN ab 1995 (Lothar Schmidt) Sinn-News & Uhren -

(Scroll down to the middle of the page)

I like it more and more the more pics I see of it. However, it really looks massive and I fear it might be too large for my girlie wrists (6.75 In). :-(
Still, my AD said that it wears smaller than it looks. She said it wears about the same as a 900 Flieger size-wise, but is more comfortable because it hugs the wrist better and is little bit lighter. But I definitely prefer to put one on my own wrist before I order one...

Cheers,

Beedoo


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Thx for the link to the new pics B.

Sean


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Reading through the Google translated German on the webpages linked to above, it appears that the chrono pushers are operable underwater - excellent. That + lumed bezel is very appealing.


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

HappyJack said:


> It appears that the chrono pushers are operable underwater - excellent.


I was once told by Lothar Schmidt himself that every Sinn chronograph that uses the D3 sealing system for the pushers (as for example the 757) can be operated underwater. But Sinn only points this out for their dive chronos. I don't know why; would be a great additional sales argument. But maybe Sinn is still a bit scared of what would happen when everybody would start to play with their chronos underwater! ;-) Anyway, I think it's good to know that I could operate my 900 Flieger underwater if I had to...

Cheers,

Beedoo


----------



## GarrettGHu (Jun 4, 2008)

After reading through some of the comments, there are a few concerns or opinions that have caught my attention about the EZM10 and just thought I would share my personal humble opinion. 


First is the price; when something is considered expensive, what was it based on? I hope it's not because of one's personal financial position but understanding what is being offered and what alternative options are available for the same cost.


Having said that, there is no comparison with any other watch brand or watch available today that can even come close to Sinn and the EZM line from a technical and engineering standpoint.


Second is the reliability of the 7750 based movement and while I am not a trained technician to comment on the inner workings, I understand that Sinn has spent years developing and perfecting the movement not to mention the 5 year warranty offered.


Lastly is the aesthetics, what can I say? It's completely personal. For me knowing that every detail on this watch has been implemented for a reason is the value that I am looking for.


Personally I am surprised at how Sinn can sell at such a low price.


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

I also think that the price is fair. It would be interresting to know what will be the price of the DC86 to compare.


----------



## GarrettGHu (Jun 4, 2008)

Janne said:


> Love the pushers!
> But - 4000 Euro = 5500 USD
> 
> That is Omega Speedmaster territory.


Yes, but the EZM10 offers so much more watch for the money.


----------



## deediver (Oct 10, 2010)

I really like this watch, the countdown bezel and 60 min central counter is a huge draw for me. The size is of some concern, although I wear my massive U1000 frequently. I prefer the size of my Navitimer (41mm) or the Frankfurt Chrono (39.5mm). I could probably wear the EZM 10 with a strap, but the bracelet would be out of the question as they seem to wear quite a bit larger. 

I'm really excited about this watch and hope to add one to my collection. I may stop by the shop in Frankfurt if I fly through there this winter. I usually have a 5 or 6 hour layover when I connect through Europe for work.

The lume on my U1000 is excellent so I expect the EZM10 will be as well. I was looking at the press release on the new Damasko and it doesn't have a countdown bezel and there is no mention of hacking minute counter, although the case is a smaller diameter. Hopefully these will be the first of many watches with this new caliber.

Cheers,

DeeDiver


----------



## V10k (Oct 18, 2008)

Plissken said:


> The pushers remind me of the Bell & Ross Space 3, but here the watch has a crown that sticks out.
> 
> I wonder if they speeded up the development because of the equivalent Damasko watch press release. Hmmm.


Are we sure that the crown doesn't screw in?


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

The pushers remind me of the Bell & Ross Space 3, but here the watch has a crown that sticks out. 

I wonder if they speeded up the development because of the equivalent Damasko watch press release. Hmmm.


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

If you plan to come to Franckfurt, i advise you to contact them first. They don't have stock for the moment, and the demand may be high (hopefully for Sinn).
When i asked for mine, in the end of september, they told me probably in december.
Main difference between the U1000 and this EZM10, the weight. The 96g of the Titanium EZM10 will sure make a difference on a daily basis.


----------



## jabstick420 (Sep 12, 2009)

looks sweet...

the flat pushers are a nice touch.

price is going to be the limiting factor here.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

jabstick420 said:


> the flat pushers are a nice touch.


those pushers remind me a bit of the tutima chronos:


----------



## petenyc (Nov 23, 2006)

David Woo said:


> those pushers remind me a bit of the tutima chronos:


 +1


----------



## emale (Jun 9, 2008)

Does anyone think sinn will introduce a limited edition ezm10 with a lemania 5100 movement ? ( I m sure they have quite a few 5100's stashed away)


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen (Feb 10, 2006)

_"Does anyone think sinn will introduce a limited edition ezm10 with a lemania 5100 movement ? ( I m sure they have quite a few 5100's stashed away)"_

After having gone through the trouble developing the Dubois-Dépraz 2070 for the 142 St II and the long gestation period of the SZ01, chances are about 10 to the power of minus 9.

So there is a chance, I just wouldn't count on it....


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Ahh, the quantum mechanics theory of watch building Kurt! I agree, it'll be a cold, cold day in hell before a 5100 is resurrected after all the trouble they've gone to getting the SZ-01 out. 
(But if I ever have to eat my hat I would eat it happily  )

Here's 3 Lemanias while I'm on -


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow!! I love my EZM1 and it will always be one of my all-time favorites, but that 5100-Speedy definitely plays in a league of its own! 



andy_s said:


> Ahh, the quantum mechanics theory of watch building Kurt! I agree, it'll be a cold, cold day in hell before a 5100 is resurrected after all the trouble they've gone to getting the SZ-01 out.
> (But if I ever have to eat my hat I would eat it happily  )
> 
> Here's 3 Lemanias while I'm on -


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen (Feb 10, 2006)

Beedoo said:


> Wow!! I love my EZM1 and it will always be one of my all-time favorites, but that 5100-Speedy definitely plays in a league of its own!


Yep, I guess Andy is about as much inclined to sell his as I am to sell mine.

This particular Speedmaster model is a keeper, for sure.
Wish they had made more....


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

They don't call the ST376.0822 the Holy Grail for nothing. Congrats gentlemen, I bow in your long shadows of Lemania excellence. ;-)


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Kurt Koerfgen said:


> Wish they had made more....


I'd agree with that Kurt, I think it was the true successor of the old school moonwatches; first and only time the 1045 was put in the moonwatch case, last Lemania inside an Omega etc etc. 
Funnily enough though, it's the most common of the three shown; if you count the EZM1LE as 250 produced, the SAAF had 800 produced but only about 20 survive as most were destroyed while the 376.0822 had a production of 1,500-ish...mind you, not many are floating about nowadays, especially with the correct dial/handset. Funny old world.
And you're right again, I'm not inclined to sell any time soon!

Anyway, back on-topic, sorry for the digression.


----------



## deediver (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice collection, I like the uncluttered look of some of the lemania 5100 pieces

Take Care
Cheryl


----------



## deediver (Oct 10, 2010)

I sent a message to Sinn in Frankfurt asking when the EZM 10 would be released and here is their response

"thank you for your kind request. Model EZM 10 hasn't been released for sale yet. It will be available on March 2012.
Please feel free to contact me in case of any further questions.

With best regards

Raphael Brück
Order Processing - Customer Care - Sales"

This is more in line with the announced release of "early 2012 for the Damasko DC 86". I don't know if this has to do with shared production or some sort of licensing agreement or maybe waiting for the trade show season. I would love to hear the whole story about how these two manufacturers developed such similar watches at the same time.

Take Care
Cheryl


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen (Feb 10, 2006)

deediver said:


> I sent a message to Sinn in Frankfurt asking when the EZM 10 would be released and here is their response
> 
> "thank you for your kind request. Model EZM 10 hasn't been released for sale yet. It will be available on March 2012.
> Please feel free to contact me in case of any further questions.
> ...


There may be logistical problems behind.

I ordered my EZM 10 before the watch was even officially released and was told then that it should be ready for collection in November/December.
In October, I was told that the most likely delivery would be in January.

Above e-mail suggests that deliveries have slipped to March now, unless of course Sinn has already such a backlog that the entire production till March is already spoken for.


----------



## V10k (Oct 18, 2008)

Just seen this one if anyone's in a rush to buy... https://www.chrono24.com/en/sinn/fl...anufacturerIds=227&urlSubpath=/sinn/index.htm


----------

